
Power Analysis: A Complete Break of the KeeLoq Code Hopping Scheme (2008) [pdf] - garaetjjte
https://www.emsec.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/media/crypto/attachments/files/2011/03/crypto2008_keeloq.pdf
======
rini17
Differential power analysis vulnerability is still pervasive. Why can't the
CPU cut itself off and switch to internal power (supercapacitor) while it does
sensitive computations? Even external switch+supercap potted together with CPU
would be an improvement.

~~~
nullc
Often using a magnetic probe is better than a current shunt in any case, due
to power regulator noise.

I can only imagine that shielding a device intended to be a radio transmitter
would not be an easy proposition. :)

Would it really be that much of an improvement to remove one vector when there
is another equally good vector immediately available?

~~~
rini17
IMO magnetic probe requires proximity - prying the package open instead of
just measuring current from power supply (battery, USB). Is that equally good?

